# Delta Waterfowl License Plates



## Scott LeDuc (Aug 4, 2008)

Put the Delta Logo on Your Plate!

Attention North Dakota Delta Waterfowl members: You can help fund Delta's critical duck production and mentored hunting programs by purchasing special logo license plates through the North Dakota Department of Transportation.

All plates will come with Delta Waterfowl's signature logo-the majestic drake canvasback and five characters to the right of the logo. 
The only catch is that the DOT needs 50 applicants before it approves the plates for production. "Our goal is to have 50 applicants by December 18th," said Delta Volunteer (Minot - West Dakota Waterfowlers) Scott LeDuc. "This is a win, win for everyone. It's a great way to show pride in a worthy organization and continue the tradition of giving back to the waterfowling heritage."

The license plates come in standard ($25) and personalized ($50). For each plate, $15 of the $25 will be allocated toward Delta mission programs.

Erik Myre, Minot - West Dakota Waterfowler Chapter Chairman, said, "The Delta license plate is a great way to show off your passion for waterfowling everyday and raise some money for Delta Waterfowl mission programs, including predator management, hen houses, student research, and a chance to promote our local chapters around the state at the same time."

ND DOT "Delta logo license plate" application form: http://www.dot.nd.gov/forms/sfn54397.pdf

When the forms are completed they can be mailed to the following address:

Delta Waterfowl 
ATTN: Scott Terning 
1305 E. Central Ave. 
Bismarck, ND 58502

For more information please contact: Scott Terning Regional Director Delta Waterfowl (701) 426-4627


----------



## Scott LeDuc (Aug 4, 2008)

A handfull of calls on this already :beer:

Thank You


----------



## Scott LeDuc (Aug 4, 2008)

Bump it up... A nice Christmas gift for the little lady..... :beer:


----------



## Scott LeDuc (Aug 4, 2008)

Bump...


----------



## NRP (Sep 10, 2009)

Thats really a great promotional idea, and it looks cool too.
How did this get started?


----------



## Scott LeDuc (Aug 4, 2008)

NRP said:


> Thats really a great promotional idea, and it looks cool too.
> How did this get started?


For ND it was fairly easy. You need to contact your state/provincial government to find out what the requirements are. I know some states require petitions, etc but others, like ND, make the process very easy.

Best of luck and thanks for your interest. Let me know if you have any further questions.


----------

